

Why isn't there more smart traffic management research? - chrisBob
http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1091166_honda-latest-to-trial-car-2-car-technology-system

======
chrisBob
I have often thought that we could do much more to improve fuel economy,
safety, and travel times by getting cars to communicate with each other and a
traffic control center. Tightly bunched cars should be able to travel through
intersections at full speed by simply adjusting their timing to avoid other
traffic. Why hasn't there been more work on something like this?

